# Stomach doesn't growl and just not hungry anymore, what could be the cause?



## djkodon (Nov 20, 2012)

For the past 4 or 5 months, I have felt like ZERO hunger. I can go for days w/o eating, but I haven't actually tried that yet cause I know I will just feel like crap. My stomach like never growls anymore either? Like nothing. That usually tells me to eat, or switches on the light bulb in my head that I am hungry. I guess both go hand in hand but what could be the cause? I've seen my GI doctor many times but even he with a couple of tests and GI barium x-ray can't find anything wrong. It sucks cause not being hungry...well...just makes you feel kind of weird? Back then I used to get these hunger pains when my stomach is empty, kinda signifying I should eat even though I am not hungry. Now I can go most of the day and my stomach/intestines feel fine. And when I do eat, I don't ever really feel "Full". Almost like it goes right through me with no effects. Can someone help me out? 5 stars for a good and helpful answer, and please don't say go to a doctor, I have been to many and they can't seem to help me either!


----------



## DEUCE CLICK (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel the same way man. I don't ever get hungry nor do I ever feel full. I eat based on the clock. I was once 140 pounds and because I didn't feel like eating I dropped to 96 pounds. I'm 6 feet tall! I hope you still get on here and have some hope because I sent you a message that helped me.


----------



## Bobbi1982 (Sep 6, 2021)

djkodon said:


> For the past 4 or 5 months, I have felt like ZERO hunger. I can go for days w/o eating, but I haven't actually tried that yet cause I know I will just feel like crap. My stomach like never growls anymore either? Like nothing. That usually tells me to eat, or switches on the light bulb in my head that I am hungry. I guess both go hand in hand but what could be the cause? I've seen my GI doctor many times but even he with a couple of tests and GI barium x-ray can't find anything wrong. It sucks cause not being hungry...well...just makes you feel kind of weird? Back then I used to get these hunger pains when my stomach is empty, kinda signifying I should eat even though I am not hungry. Now I can go most of the day and my stomach/intestines feel fine. And when I do eat, I don't ever really feel "Full". Almost like it goes right through me with no effects. Can someone help me out? 5 stars for a good and helpful answer, and please don't say go to a doctor, I have been to many and they can't seem to help me either!


I have the same problem.. I feel nothing from my stomch. No hunger / full pain. Nothing. Can't eat when I do I start burping and feel yucky.. Any luck figuring this out yet?


----------



## Bobbi1982 (Sep 6, 2021)

DEUCE CLICK said:


> I feel the same way man. I don't ever get hungry nor do I ever feel full. I eat based on the clock. I was once 140 pounds and because I didn't feel like eating I dropped to 96 pounds. I'm 6 feet tall! I hope you still get on here and have some hope because I sent you a message that helped me.


Hi. I have she problem. Feel nothing from stomach at all.. I can feel it with my hand vibrating sometimes but x can't feel anything on the inside.... Any idea what caused this for you also no appitite at all ever


----------



## FeelingBlah (Aug 27, 2021)

Bobbi1982 said:


> Hi. I have she problem. Feel nothing from stomach at all.. I can feel it with my hand vibrating sometimes but x can't feel anything on the inside.... Any idea what caused this for you also no appitite at all ever


Did this ever improve for you? I'm currently experiencing the weird no-hunger phenomenon and its extremely weird and frustrating.


----------



## JingleBee (4 mo ago)

djkodon said:


> For the past 4 or 5 months, I have felt like ZERO hunger. I can go for days w/o eating, but I haven't actually tried that yet cause I know I will just feel like crap. My stomach like never growls anymore either? Like nothing. That usually tells me to eat, or switches on the light bulb in my head that I am hungry. I guess both go hand in hand but what could be the cause? I've seen my GI doctor many times but even he with a couple of tests and GI barium x-ray can't find anything wrong. It sucks cause not being hungry...well...just makes you feel kind of weird? Back then I used to get these hunger pains when my stomach is empty, kinda signifying I should eat even though I am not hungry. Now I can go most of the day and my stomach/intestines feel fine. And when I do eat, I don't ever really feel "Full". Almost like it goes right through me with no effects. Can someone help me out? 5 stars for a good and helpful answer, and please don't say go to a doctor, I have been to many and they can't seem to help me either!


Ive been having the same problem. Like. My stomach never rumbles but it feels like theres gas in there since it bubbles up but no gas comes out? I feel this super duper faint hunger but its only for seconds and then poof, gone. I get "full" fast when eating but after a few minutes, it just feels...normal. So It can be possible that the gas in our body just isn't moving as it should to give us that stomach space. Gas in the stomach causes you to feel not hungry and can be a bit icky for the stomach. I would say try gas pills, less gassy meals and a better meal schedule or just a better diet. And make sure to eat as much as you normally would to stay healthy! A way to get the gas out. Sometimes even anxiety or stress can cause your body to physically react that way.


----------

